# [SOLVED] Tracerpt.exe trouble



## Dribben (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Im currently running Vista Home Premium SP 2. I have had a problem suddenly crop up, my CPU suddenly started working really hard and next thing I know im being told im out of disk space. The culprit seems to be a program called tracerpt.exe which is located in the Windows System32 folder. As soon as it starts running it seems to be writing huge amounts of data to my hard drive and hogging about 40% of my CPU. Once the PC is turned off and restarted I get all my HDD space back as if it gets cleared but the process starts all over again within about 10 mins of restarting. Is there anything i can do to solve this, I have tried a couple of registry repair programmes with no avail. Any help would be much appreciated as you can imagine this is a highly frustrating problem!

Cheers in advance


----------



## upallnight200 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

tracerpt.exe - What is tracerpt.exe?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Probably worth making sure it's not running when you log on, by looking in the registry at HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run to make sure it's not configured there. I can't think of a good reason why it would run otherwise, as it's really a data gathering tool for troubleshooting. Assuming you've scanned your machine to make sure it's not malware or a virus triggering it, it's probably just set to run when you log in, or via a scheduled task (open Task Scheduler and see if it's configured there as well).


----------



## Dribben (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Hey, ive checked the registry and it doesnt appear to be in that location. Also checked my task scheduler and I cant see anything that appears to be tracerpt. Is there any way just to stop it from running or is it quite an essential part of windows?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

It's not "essential" in that Windows can run without it, but lots of tools can call it so killing it isn't necessarily a good idea either. What might be better is the next time you see it start, run Process Explorer and right-click and select "Properties" on the process from the list. The "Image" tab should give you an indication of which process started it (and usually both the name and the process ID, or PID) and what command line it used to start it. Knowing this might give a clue as to why it's being run at all.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Hello and welcome.

Here's a description of *Tracerpt*: Tracerpt

In short, it's a non-essential part of Windows that allows for the parsing of event logs. I'd like to know what's calling it in the first place, though. Do you have *PC Tools* installed perhaps? Please upload the output of *AutoRuns*: AutoRuns - Download

Save it somewhere easily accessible and zip the file up. Attach it to your next post.

Devin

EDIT: Didn't see you there, *cluberti *:grin:


----------



## Dribben (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Hey guys, thanks for your help, Cluberti, have checked the process and its telling me that StartManSvc.exe(2660) is the parent programme


----------



## Dribben (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Also I dont seem to be able to kill the process even if I wanted to as I get an error message saying access denied


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Yep, as I thought: *StartManSvc.exe* is part of *PC Tools*. It's best to remove *PC Tools *from startup (via either the registry or *msconfig*) or to simply uninstall the program if you don't use it much.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

And there you go :wink:. Process Explorer for the win, yet again!


----------



## Dribben (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Awesome stuff, my pc is now running sensibly for the first time all day! Thanks so much for your prompt and informative replies, ill definatly be back if I have any more problems!

Cheers again
Dribben


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Tracerpt.exe trouble*

Glad we could help! Come back any time you need assistance! :wave:

Marked solved.

Devin


----------

